# Most Will Call Me Crazy



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!

A couple of weeks ago I went in the shop to get a gallon of oil for my semi... To my surprise they had none.. Got to asking around, and my company had been placed on a cash basis with all its creditors. They had no cash to have the 1000 gallon oil tank filled either.... Come to find out they are on the brink of bankruptcy.

I have been burned twice before from trucking companies going bankrupt. One got me for 3k and the other 2k.. Never did see that money.

I went home that night thinkin.. Hmm. Gonna have to find a new job.. The economy here is terrible right now, plus its been a colder and snowier winter than normal.. I looked around and there was little local work available. nothin payed.

I am wanting to get into the RV biz to look for an investor.. Since i am a heck of a driver I thought, how bout haulin RV's? Called em up and they got plenty of openings. I say what the heck, I'm goin for it.

I bought an '06 dodge dually ST quad 4x4 with the 5.9 and 6 speed manual. It has 28k on it. it was a lease return from a power company. It is a stripped model. Thats what I wanted. It took me a week to find a model that had cruise and a/c only.. I wanted roll up windows and manual locks. Plastic seats and floors.

Most are using Dodge trucks. The others cant run over about 300k without a rebuild.. The company said there a many guys who run for them with 500k to as many as 1 million miles on there trucks.. they told me without a doubt get a Cummins. And only buy a 2006 or earlier.. Many of the guys are having emission troubles with the 2007's.. Most have traded back in for earlier models..

These trucks are ran hard.. the Cummins is the only model that will last without lots of repairs... Sorry chev and ford guys this is the truth.. lol Most people trade before they get to 100k. Haulers trade at 500k +.

I will lay down 3000+ miles a week and wanted a bare bones truck.. Less to fix.

I am liscencing for 26000 lbs. You can liscence a dually for 38000lbs gross, but then have to get apportioned plates and IFTA stickers. The RV haulers only liscence for 26k because it costs less. They also rarely go over 26K gross..

GVW allowances mean little with the DOT. They only check tire ratings.. Cant go over those.. Hot shotters are grossing 38k with there 1 ton duallies and run 19.5 tires.. Yes this is legal..

I dont plan on making lots of money, but I do plan on talking to a lot of people about my hitch. Thats why I am doing this... All about the Hitch. I also have plans to invent a way for us to haul two RV's from MFR to dealer.. That will get everyones attention!!!

I am adding a 115 gallon in bed tank. Hucking the tailgate. Adding a big toolbox on the rear. I bought a putnam 15k reciever hitch, Curt 20k fifth wheel, and a Valley Gooseneck. Mudflaps.. I am pulling the back seat out and making a bed that is DOT legal. 75x24. I am removing the door panels and gutting the rear doors plus removing the inner door skins to give me enough length to be legal. I am adding a CB, a Fridge, and Sirius. I think I will get a GPS.

This company is Keystones sole hauler... I will haul lots of new Outbacks....

I have a laptop and am getting a card to use it on the road. I will post pics of this truck when I am done.

I kept my 1/2 ton hemi. this truck is a commercial truck and i will only use it as that. So now I have two 2006 Dodge Rams.. lol A big one and a little one..

I cant say the company yet as i am still going thru the hiring proccess. I know I will pass, my record is perfect..

I quit my truckin job today..

Tomorrow I am starting a new carrer.. I will take the wife with me some and will have my son with me all summer..

One cool thing... I dispatch myself. I can run wherever. No pressure. I have to run one load a month to stay with the company. They could care a less if i run more.. But of course if you run hard they love you.

They pay from 1.15 to 1.35 a mile. it costs 70-75 cents a mile to run the truck including all the deadhead. So its about the same money as driving a semi.. Most truckers make around 30-40 cents a mile... About the same here..

So what the heck here I go!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I say GOOD FOR YOU!!!, and God Speed!!
DH and I have been self-employed for the better part of 15 years, and have never looked back.
Work when we want, and as much or as little!!
Keep us posted!!
Ember


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck on your new venture









John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Good luck with your new job. I also believe that cummins is the best diesel and I'm a chevy guy. May the sun and wind always be at your back. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ember said:


> I say GOOD FOR YOU!!!, and God Speed!!
> DH and I have been self-employed for the better part of 15 years, and have never looked back.
> Work when we want, and as much or as little!!
> Keep us posted!!
> Ember


I almost went back to truckin OTR... I did that for about 7-8 years.. I always had to beg to get back home.. I was gone for weeks, generally about 4-6 weeks.. I would also have to just forget my hitch idea..

Yea this will have its ups and downs. But I have 2 million miles experience driving a truck.. I really think I can figure a way to stay afloat hauling rv's... Many have failed doing it, but most dont understand what the biz is all about.. This allows me to continue with my idea.. yes many times you drive more empty unpaid miles than loaded miles when hauling rv's.. people have a hard time with that.. You just have to factor that in and do those miles with happiness, and get the best mileage you can.. the guys i have talked to are doing 2000 to 3000 paid and 2000 unpaid a week.

If anyone needs a trailer hauled PM me.. We would have to go thru my company though, but at least I could haul it for ya.. Sorry I wont haul a trailer using someones authority without them knowing it... Big DOT fines for that, plus you get fired if you get caught..

I think they charge around 1.50 a mile right now with high fuel costs..

Many owner/operater truckers make it on 3000 bucks a week gross.. they drive 4000 miles a week for that.. I can gross that much and will drive 5000 miles a week for that.. I have 1/3 less fuel costs and maintence costs though.. From my numbers its just a lil better than owning a semi truck.. I have much more freedom to do my thing though..

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Carey,

I wish you all the best!!! You have provided me (and many others) with your most experienced advice and I thank you for that! Please be safe and God bless you in your new adventure.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck to you and TRAVEL SAFE Mr. Hot Shot Hauler!! Whay do they call them that anyways?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW!!

GOOD FOR YOU!!!!! *


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> Good luck to you and TRAVEL SAFE Mr. Hot Shot Hauler!! Whay do they call them that anyways?


The Hotshotters get pissey when they are compared to RV haulers. lol They think they are big truck boys when they are still lil truck boys comparred to us 80,000 lb + real truck drivers.. lol

The reason they call them Hot shotters is they haul freight that is classified as less than a load (LTL) They haul piece frieght. They can do it quicker than a semi. They speciallize in stuff that needs to be there right now. They get paid 2-3 bucks per loaded mile.. they make pretty good money. But still have to deal with going into some strange city, making 4-5 drops... Then waiting for a dispatcher to combine another 4-6 piece pickup, which takes another day.. So many times they are in a strange city for 2 days..

I have been there done that and am sick of it..

You haul an RV to its dealer, and just hop in and drive to the next pickup point.. Sometimes that pick up point is 1200 miles back to the MFR... BUT you can drive just the truck... No trailer behind ya.. get 20 mpg.. Thats what this dodge gets running 65mph.. Ands thats all i will do..

All others have to drag the trailer along with em.. get from 7 for semis to 14 mpg for duallies...

So yes they all boast about there 2-3 buck a mile profits, but in reality there really isnt any better money than truckin in a semi or haulin rv's..

Yes some really kick butt hotshottin as well as some truckers do really well.. but for the most part we all make about the same money at the end of the year..

But the way, my insurance is a 500k policy that is commercial non-trucking.. 50 bucks a month.
Hotshotters pay 6-8000 a year cause they have to have cargo insurance... In the RV biz, the company you work for pays the cargo insurance on the trailer..

The expenses are less haulin rv's, but you get paid less too..

I hate sitting in some strange city waiting for a load.. I LOVE driving.. In the RV biz all you do is drive.. very lil sitting and waiting for the next load..

So who knows.. I do know I will be able to talk to lots of people and thats why I'm doing this... Thats all i really care about.. I am sure I can pay my bills.. I have only been working 2-3 days a week all winter cause I wanted to work on my hitch.. Made it just fine..

I try not to live beyond my means, but its getting harder.. I have this truck set on 30 payments of 1000 bucks a month.. That was a lil hard to swallow, but I knew the truck will be wore out in 30 months or less.. If I finaced any longer I knew I would be screwed.. I looked at buying a used semi.. 2000 a month for 48 months... You dont get paid much more than hauling rvs.. If I like it I will get another slightly used and keep going..

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bon Voyage


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Bon Voyage


lol Now I feel like a skipper!! 
I will still keep up here.. I love posting pics... yall just wait! 
You all know me... I'll let ya know of my thoughts about this biz.. lol I will keep a running log of all the crazy stuff that happens out there..

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on taking control!!!

Hope to hear GREAT things from you while you're on the road. I'm posting this from Malaysia....so remoting posting is a reality!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on your career move and enjoy life's new adventure.









Ed


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

What other engine/transmission/ differential mods do you plan on doing (if any)? Will you be running synthetic oil to extend oil change interval?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Carey!









I wish you the best of luck on your new venture! And what a great way to get exposure for your new hitch setup, not to mention A LOT of practical over the road testing mileage.

I'll look forward to hearing your stories from the road. It sounds like a grand adventure awaits!

And a very special...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats, We wish u the best and maybe with u being on the road u can stop by some of the rallies in the midwest. What about the outbackers factory rally? U could also show off that hitch!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Carey,

Will you be using the Hitch Hog while towing TTs?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

fl_diesel said:


> What other engine/transmission/ differential mods do you plan on doing (if any)? Will you be running synthetic oil to extend oil change interval?


I beleive the entire drivetrain comes with synthetic.. I'm getting ahold of my amsoil guy today. He will sell me all the appropiate fluids.. He already sells to a bunch of dually hauler guys around here, so he knows what is working best.

I wish I could lower the hp to about 275 horse.. Its now the 325 horse setup. When you make a living on the road hp doesnt mean as much. The older cummins models last longer because the hp ratings are well within the capabilities of the lil cummins engine. The newer ones wont last as long because they are pushing things more.

The new 6.7 cummins is rated at 360 hp. That same motor in the cab & chassis ie:the 3500, 4500, 5500 is detuned to 305 hp. They rate the 305 hp for a rebuild span of 350,000 miles. The 360 hp motor wont last as long on paper..

The guys that use there duallies for hotshotting have to tweak there engines up to pull up to 38k lbs. But many of them still have 3-400 k on em, but most are pretty tired at that mileage.

If you want a cummins to go 500k plus with less worrries I wish there was a way to de tune the engine to about the same specs as the earlier cummins.

When I started truckin I had a 290 hp cummins that made 1350 torque. Now that same engine makes 500 hp and over 2000lbs torque.. I can tell you at the end of the day the lil 290 wasnt all that much slower then the new 500's. Mileage was about the same because of technology.. But can you imagine the mpg of a new technolgy 300hp semi engine? Problem they dont make one.. They all start at around 400 hp.

When your on the road all you really care about is getting from point A to point B.. If it takes you a couple hours longer who really cares.

I wish these power chip companies would put some concentration into detuning and mpg increases, rather than tweaking everything out..

Ive always wondered why cant they build a chip that can be switched to super economy when your empty and then to a lil over stock hp when loaded... It sure is possible but they wont do it.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck to you Carey!!!








Keep us updated on those new Keystones!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Good for you. Keep us posted on how it's going.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Airboss said:


> Carey,
> 
> Will you be using the Hitch Hog while towing TTs?


Not planning on it for a while. I have it approved thru SAE, FMVSS, NHTSA. I'm working on approval thru the DOT. DOT has to approve something like this... Takes a while.

I could have bought a 3/4 ton to do this. Your are allowed to liscence a 3/4 ton to 26000 lbs gross also.

I bought the duallie because that gives me the option to use it as a hotshotter if this doesnt work..

I brought this up with the wife.. I wanted a 3/4 ton. I brought up to her that a 3/4 ton is only good for pulling campers.. If you have a dually it is good for everything. We came to the conclusion that getting the dually was smarter for now till I find a nitch that works for us..

I'm applying Hitch Hog decals soon. I will also talk to as many people as I can for now.

The hitch is something that will be have to approved thru The DOT, Insurance Carriers, Hauling Companies and The MFR's to be able to be used..

Here is a link to a company that uses a dolly to haul two horse trailers.Click

So the idea isnt totally new, but will have to be brought in slowly..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Best of luck to you Carey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a huge list of mfrs they haul for.. They have an office in Indiana, and Oregon, and another is Cali.

I may work out Oregon will see. I know some Outbacks edit.. Keystones lol are made in Pendleton, Or and others in Indiana.

They haul boats out of Fla, N.C., Mo. Horse trailers from the lower midwest, Tx. Ok. Ks. And campers from In. Or, Ca, In. Pa. so they are pretty well covered.

Dont really know what I'll be hauling most of. I'll keep you tuned in..

I got a ton of stuff to do.. better get off here! lol

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I may work out Oregon will see. I know some Outbacks edit.. Keystones lol are made in Pendleton, Or


Keystone does have a plant in Pendleton, but I don't think they make any Outbacks there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> I may work out Oregon will see. I know some Outbacks edit.. Keystones lol are made in Pendleton, Or


Keystone does have a plant in Pendleton, but I don't think they make any Outbacks there.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Yea I spaced out.. lol Keystones are made in Pendleton..

They also haul out of Yakima, Wa. and Coburg, Or.

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Carey, congratulations on taking your life by the horns and no longer worrying if the company that you hauled for was going to have it's doors open when you return. Like you said, a great benefit of being a private contractor hauling RV's is that it's up to you how hard you want to run. Best of luck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good luck on your new venture Carey








Looking forward to hearing some stories from the road.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Carey:

Your spirit of rugged individualism with both your new ventures is the type of thing that has made this country great. Best of luck to you, and may no elected official or punitive law get in your way.

God Bless America.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Big Change but glad you got out B4 becoming a statistic in the bankruptcy. This should provide some time to get all the kinks out of bringing your hitch system fully to the market as a player. Flexability in life keeps you young at heart and the days interesting.....

congrats

Map Guy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys are awesome... Thanks for all the good words!

Yep Yguy, I wasnt about to let it happen a 3rd time..

I remember one time I was out 3 weeks.. I pull into the yard and every semi the company owned was there.. Then I noticed all the liscence plates were missing.. I knew something was wrong.. I was the last truck in. They got me for 3 grand.. His bankruptcy was 3 million, so I had no chance to get my measly 3 grand.. I'm hearing rumors that the company I have been working for has about 2 weeks left.

There are a ton of trucking companies going out right now.. Reason, knowone wants to pay fuel surcharges.. Its knocking out trucking companies left and right.

Carey


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Best of luck to you. You will love working for yourself!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey, congrats on your new venture and I am happy that you are going to get to do something you really enjoy! My brother in law is just starting his career in OTR trucking (Werner) and from listening to him, I can understand why you might not want to do that exact kind of trucking again lol. Great find on the Ram too. Hard to believe you found a diesel dually '06 with only 28k. Post up some pics when you get the mods done to the truck, I am interested to see what your handiwork does to the truck.

When I was up in Muskegon picking up my trailer, I saw an RV hauler backing up to a trailer in his reg cab dually Ram CTD. It was the old style - pre '94 "big rig" era. I asked Marci about him and she said he does short hauls for Lakeshore and that he might do 2-3 a day for them sometimes! That old Cummins sounded good too lol.

-CC


----------

